

Neurosynaptic chips - pjmlp
http://www.research.ibm.com/cognitive-computing/neurosynaptic-chips.shtml?lnk=ushpls1

======
dnautics
the paper is quite interesting.
[http://www.modha.org/papers/012.CICC1.pdf](http://www.modha.org/papers/012.CICC1.pdf)

~~~
xerophtye
Thanks for the link! Will check it out when i get home (this is just one of my
my work-break visits to HM)

------
minutetominute
Am I misunderstanding something or does this sound a lot like a Connection
Machine? [http://www.amazon.com/The-Connection-Machine-Artificial-
Inte...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Connection-Machine-Artificial-
Intelligence/dp/0262580977)

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
I've programmed the Connection Machine and I took a few classes from Carver
Mead -- arguably one of the fathers of the neurosynaptic approach -- and these
are nothing alike. The Connection Machine was simply a highly parallel SIMD
computer that looks a lot like a GPU but with relatively better cross-
processor communications support. It was resolutely digital in nature.

By contrast, neuromorphic chips are based on spike trains and are a much more
analog form of computing.

~~~
xerophtye
>neuromorphic chips are based on spike trains

So it's like the hardware version of the ANN? But with more powerful neurons
(they seem to do a lot more than just decide a yes and no)

PS: I apologize for not having read the paper yet. At work right now and will
delve in to it later

------
etrautmann
I worked in the lab that Paul and John came out of at Stanford, they do some
incredible work. This is largely the output of the DARPA SYNAPSE program if
I'm not mistaken.

~~~
robyates
Do you know if this group is still active? It looks like the webpage is out of
date:
[http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/](http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/)

------
FrankenPC
IBM...SkyNet. What's in a name?

